# Need a quick advice please!



## LVS (Apr 5, 2010)

What is the outcome and/ or the legal inconvenience of having a shared account with my ex?
BTW, he is the one who is going to open the account and deposit the money.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

You both have access to all money in the account.

If one of you overdraws the account, you are both responsible for putting money in to cover the overdraft.

He's putting his money in the account. Are you putting any in it?


This give you access to his income.


----------



## LVS (Apr 5, 2010)

He has his separate account for his income but this account he is going to put a big sum in it so we can use it as needed and he said he is going to put a limit so if someone needs to withdraw more than X $ it needs both signature which is good.
And if the account reaches this X $ amount I can close my account right ?
I am not going to put any in it but I can withdraw whenever I need
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Why would you close your account?


----------



## LVS (Apr 5, 2010)

I meant If I felt the shared account about to be drained I would take out my name of it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WhereAmI (Nov 3, 2010)

I know you don't want to hear it, but he is probably doing this to maintain some form of control over you. He's an abusive and manipulative man. He will use his account to guilt you into doing things, LVS. Remember that you shouldn't believe anything he says. If you insist on going through with this (please don't) then you need to be there when the account is open to verify everything he has claimed he would do. Either way, I don't see this ending well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LVS (Apr 5, 2010)

Thank you WAI and EG I went to the bank today and after I asked couple questions i told the teller to hold on to the papers till Monday because I need more time to think about it.
I called my ex I told him that I don't feel comfortable with it and I told him to think of another way because this is going to cause me so much insecurity and I will never be in peace.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MSC71 (Aug 1, 2012)

yep, he can see what your are buying and where you are going etc. NOt sure of your history, but having a joint account with someone you are not married too is a train wreck waiting to happen..


----------



## MSC71 (Aug 1, 2012)

just read another post of yours about how he lost money gambling ??? If you have a joint account with him, you will be responsible for any stupid things he does with that account. DON"T DO IT ! :smthumbup:


----------

